# I am looking for some land to coon hunt around crawford co.



## Logan Dunaway (Jul 10, 2011)

I am looking for some property to coon hunt around crawford co. Would like it to be a good many ac. let me know what you got.
Thanks,
Logan Dunaway


----------



## Logan Dunaway (Jul 11, 2011)

*btt*

I would be willing to pay and would not hunt during deer season.
Thanks


----------



## Logan Dunaway (Jul 30, 2011)

*op*

still looking


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have 1360 acres on the Upson/Crawford County line with streams and a good swamp area.  call 404-697-5011 to discuss hunting.


----------



## Logan Dunaway (Jan 9, 2012)

*btt*

Still looking, if you have something please pm me and not put nothing on the post.
Thanks again,
Logan Dunaway


----------



## Logan Dunaway (Jan 12, 2012)

*btt*

I am willing to pay just let me know what yall got.
Thanks


----------



## Logan Dunaway (Feb 12, 2012)

*btt*

please PM me if you have anything, Im still looking.
Thanks,
Logan Dunaway


----------

